# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  A moment of weakness: Why the **** must I lose my hair?

## Gerhard

I think every individual, young or old all hit this spot at one point or another – that point where you look around you and see all the full heads of hair and just grimace. It’s a pain that I am both grateful and depressed that more people don’t go through. I wouldn’t wish balding on anyone. A full head of hair is honestly one of the most fun and taken for granted things on this planet.  But sometimes I wish there were more of my balding and bald brothers out there. I wish that at 19 years old it wasn’t insane to see someone who was losing their hair.  It’d be nice to not feel like an ugly duckling in the crowd all because of the lack of hair on my scalp. 

	I’m not a bad looking guy. I can honestly say that I’m really not half bad. If I packed on a couple more pounds of muscle I’d probably be a pretty solid contender looks wise and if I got more tattoos or some minor plastic surgery then even more so. It’s just an absolute pain in my ass that I’ve had to shore off my old long locks all because of this genetic bull****ery. I want all my hair back. All I want is a god-for-****s-sake cure; not propecia and it’s hormonal bullshit, not nizoral and it’s baseline results, not minox and it’s bullshit as well. I want it all back already. I’d get a damn HT, but I’m too young and my hairloss too unpredictable.  I just wish I could KNOW how far in the norwood stage I’d progress so I could at least adjust accordingly! But more importantly, I wish our society wasn’t so god damn superficial but then outwardly tells men to not give a shit.

	To anyone who says they’ll never release a cure even if they find it allow me to say this: I would pay every year an annual fee to maintain that shit. I’d go into debt over it even. Hell, I’d take some pretty hefty financial ****ing burdens in order to just have my damn hair back. Superficial? ****. Yes. Honest? Definitely. I want my long locks of peace and unity back.

So what the **** do I need to get them?

----------


## Gerhard

And for the record: I understand that at this current point in time NOTHING is gonna give me my old, thick, wavy mane of long locks again. But ****, I'd settle for a strong hairline and a buzzcut at this ****ing point. Throw me a bone, genetics.

EDIT: **** the guys who also bitch about their graying hair. You still have hair, bro. I'd take a full mane of gray over slick bald any day of the ****ing week. 

Sorry about the aggression but hey, it's a rant board for a reason.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> EDIT: **** the guys who also bitch about their graying hair. You still have hair, bro. I'd take a full mane of gray over slick bald any day of the ****ing week.


 I understand how you feel and am sorry to say that things do not get much easier from here.  Sure you will learn to live with it, but you will never be satisfied with what you see in the mirror.  And I agree with what I quoted above.

----------


## Gerhard

> I understand how you feel and am sorry to say that things do not get much easier from here.  Sure you will learn to live with it, but you will never be satisfied with what you see in the mirror.  And I agree with what I quoted above.


 Truly I will never understand the asinine "woe" of gray hair. Gray hair I feel looks rather distinguished and has definitely been embraced as a silver fox type of thing. Baldness is also rather accepted, but the difference between premature graying hair and premature balding are staggering. At any age the difference between developing some gray patches and developing some bald patches produces a huge difference to your aesthetics and such.

----------


## hal

I could be wrong, but you sound like a young weight lifter type. With guys like you, it's always about control. Mental discipline. You power through your workout-- you stay focused. You set and achieve goals-- and it gives you confidence. Your able to sculpt your body-- you add muscle or lose weight. Become more defined. You can handle yourself. You're not some out of shape loser. You can hold your own. Ah but wait... there's that hair problem... You can't discipline your way out of that, can you? a few more reps, some determination, setting new benchmarks... it all doesn't factor in. You can't CONTROL the hair loss. It's just...happening. And it drives you nuts, doesn't it? Just so flipping UNFAIR. And that not knowing just eats you up doesn't it? How far will the balding go? will it stop? what would you give to see yourself in 5 years and get a quick preview of what to expect, hair wise? Ok. Seriously. It's not fair. And if you're young there's not a lot you can do except get on propecia and try to maintain your current hair. Or if you're lucky, grow a little back. Trust me, the hairline you have right now that's causing you so much misery is the one you're going to wish you had back 5 or 10 years from now. You'll look back and wonder what the hell you were complaining about. Oh and getting MORE tattoos is going to make you look better? I'd re-think that one.

----------


## Gerhard

> I could be wrong, but you sound like a young weight lifter type. With guys like you, it's always about control. Mental discipline. You power through your workout-- you stay focused. You set and achieve goals-- and it gives you confidence. Your able to sculpt your body-- you add muscle or lose weight. Become more defined. You can handle yourself. You're not some out of shape loser. You can hold your own. Ah but wait... there's that hair problem... You can't discipline your way out of that, can you? a few more reps, some determination, setting new benchmarks... it all doesn't factor in. You can't CONTROL the hair loss. It's just...happening. And it drives you nuts, doesn't it? Just so flipping UNFAIR. And that not knowing just eats you up doesn't it? How far will the balding go? will it stop? what would you give to see yourself in 5 years and get a quick preview of what to expect, hair wise? Ok. Seriously. It's not fair. And if you're young there's not a lot you can do except get on propecia and try to maintain your current hair. Or if you're lucky, grow a little back. Trust me, the hairline you have right now that's causing you so much misery is the one you're going to wish you had back 5 or 10 years from now. You'll look back and wonder what the hell you were complaining about. Oh and getting MORE tattoos is going to make you look better? I'd re-think that one.


 
You're not too far off. I like control, I like being the best I can be, and I do HATE the fact that I can't control this at all. I'd be fine even with this BS hairline if it would just stop where it is, but it always feels like it's inching back bit by bit everyday. Haha, I always found tattoos to be appealing and I'd say they definitely help offset or maybe even (in a good way) accentuate a bald head. I know I'm going to zero guard my hair this summer and see how it looks. If it's not bad then that's that. Extremely low dosage of fin and maybe some OC to retain, but I'll keep it like that until there's a bonafide "cure". If it looks like shit then I guess it's back to square one.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I think every individual, young or old all hit this spot at one point or another  that point where you look around you and see all the full heads of hair and just grimace. Its a pain that I am both grateful and depressed that more people dont go through. I wouldnt wish balding on anyone. A full head of hair is honestly one of the most fun and taken for granted things on this planet.  But sometimes I wish there were more of my balding and bald brothers out there. I wish that at 19 years old it wasnt insane to see someone who was losing their hair.  Itd be nice to not feel like an ugly duckling in the crowd all because of the lack of hair on my scalp. 
> 
> 	Im not a bad looking guy. I can honestly say that Im really not half bad. If I packed on a couple more pounds of muscle Id probably be a pretty solid contender looks wise and if I got more tattoos or some minor plastic surgery then even more so. Its just an absolute pain in my ass that Ive had to shore off my old long locks all because of this genetic bull****ery. I want all my hair back. All I want is a god-for-****s-sake cure; not propecia and its hormonal bullshit, not nizoral and its baseline results, not minox and its bullshit as well. I want it all back already. Id get a damn HT, but Im too young and my hairloss too unpredictable.  I just wish I could KNOW how far in the norwood stage Id progress so I could at least adjust accordingly! But more importantly, I wish our society wasnt so god damn superficial but then outwardly tells men to not give a shit.
> 
> 	To anyone who says theyll never release a cure even if they find it allow me to say this: I would pay every year an annual fee to maintain that shit. Id go into debt over it even. Hell, Id take some pretty hefty financial ****ing burdens in order to just have my damn hair back. Superficial? ****. Yes. Honest? Definitely. I want my long locks of peace and unity back.
> 
> So what the **** do I need to get them?


 Great rant about this f*cked up disease

Financial burden is right, I spend 100s every month now to maintain the illusion that I am not balding. But honestly if I could regain 100% of my hair & maintain forever I would spend much more

I think if a genie could guarantee that for 1/2 of all my future earnings I would say yes....money is nothing compared to looking good in this world, srsly

PS if you have significant loss @ 19 then you do not want to use "low doses of fin." Jump on dut & 2% keto shampoo. Minoxidil too if you can fit it into your life. I started losing it in my early 20s, for those of us who started young, this sh*t is aggressive....I have been slowly diffusing even on daily dut+fin

----------

